# How do you get rid of yellow jackets w/o harming tegus ?



## tupinambisaurus (Jun 13, 2010)

How do you get rid of yellow jackets ? About to introduce tegus to new outdoor enclosure and to my surprise their is a yellow jacket nest in the enclosure in the ground. 

what is the best insecticide to use to kill the hornets ? how long should I wait to introduce the tegus to the pen after the treatment ? 

Appreciate any help!!

TX, tupinambisaurus


----------



## Pikey (Jun 13, 2010)

i dont think yellow jackets live under ground (but bees do)
But back to your question google Vexcon they make a non-toxic insecticide. it will dry out the exo-skeleton & kill bugs by stripping the wax from there bodies, but since only bugs have a waxy exo-skeleton it will only hurt bugs


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2010)

Yellow jackets, do live underground, we have them here. The best way to fix this problem is to use a shop vacuum, stick it in the hole and suck them out. You need to keep it in the hole for at least five minutes. Leave the shop vacuum in the sun for a few hours and make sure they are dead before opening the lid. Then you can pour a bottle of mineral oil down the hole, this will take care of the problem without using pesticides.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?ei=UTF-8&fr=slv8-yie8&fr2=tab-web&p=Yellow+jackets+Vacuums&vid=0001539861554&dt=1185260671&l=0&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fyts.video.search.yahoo.com%2Fimage%2F202da2321&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fv%2F0CY9vuj2nwM&tit=Wasps+and++a+Vacuum++%281+of+2%29&sigr=114at0ius&newfp=1&surl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0CY9vuj2nwM&sigs=11ava2it4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/pla ... =11ava2it4</a><!-- m -->


----------



## chelvis (Jun 13, 2010)

I've done what varnyard says and it works. I'd add a yellow jacket trap to the cage just for any not in the hive.


----------



## tupinambisaurus (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you Pikey ,Chevis and Varnyard ! Will do !


Tupinambisaurus Out !


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 13, 2010)

If you vacuum them at night, you will get them all. I always break open the nest with a shovel to make sure they are all gone.

Wear protection.


...Jefroka


----------



## Pikey (Jun 13, 2010)

ok i didn't know they lived under ground.. up in NY the only ones that live under ground are bumble bee's and other bees all our wasps live in trees or make their own nests that hang on stuff


----------



## tupinambisaurus (Jun 14, 2010)

Tx for the help - You too Pikey - . I did try the vacuum and it worked . I had to use 3 extension cords because the tegu pens are about 70 yards behind my house. So the further from the electrical source the weaker the wattage. However it did work and I eventually got almost all the hornets. The few remaining I laid dead with a shovel. 

This morning I checked and their were two flying around and I got him when he landed. The other escaped. 

TX again for the info and help... Greatly appreciated !

John Tupinambisaurus


----------



## mastroj (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a yellow jacket nest along my fence line that made my black lab's face look like an english bulldog. The sadest thing I have ever seen, and consequently sent me into a yellow jack homicidal rage. There were no survivors.


----------

